# RNT CALLS



## wackandstack123 (Nov 19, 2007)

I was wondering which RNT call is the best and i was also looking at zink calls cant decide which.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I have an orignal acrylic that i use for Comps...pretty loud. Although its weird for hunting because unless you blowing super hard the quacks sound almost squakish.

The MVP would be a good comp call to.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Short barrel or daisy cutter if you're looking for a huntin call. I don't like Zink duck calls, but that's just me.  You have to be your own judge.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

i have got a daisy cutter from RNT and i like it alot, also i like my buck gardner double nasty as well, its all personal preferance on how you think it should sound. good luck! :beer:


----------



## wackandstack123 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for your help I am saving up for the daisy cutter.


----------



## bobnash (Nov 16, 2007)

go to a store and try all of the calls that you want. That is what they are there for. I started with an RNT hunter and it was a good starter call. I now use an MVP and it sounds great and can be really loud when I get on it. I just blew the micro hen the other day and am seriously considering getting one. It has an excelent tone, very loud, and is really easy to blow. Daisy cutter is a good call but is not for everybody because it is a bit more difficult to blow. Also, for the money, the Foiles strait suzy is very loud and easy to blow and is only $30.

The best advise I could give is to just try any of the calls you are interested in and see what works best for you. And don't forget about the bargain cave at cabelas. You can find some great deals on returned calls there. I bought my MVP for $85 and a Zink money maker for $75.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

i use a Acric Origanl. the ducks this year loved it, best call i have


----------

